# Will the real milk drop photographer please stand up !



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

A while ago someone posted a picture of a milk droplet falling into a bowl of milk. I tried searching for the post with no hits at all. I am really interested in technically how the picture was taken, and the photographer was kind enough to share that in the post. I just can't find the post !

Will the real milk drop photographer please stand up !! rayer: 

Thx


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

http://www.math.toronto.edu/~drorbn/Gallery/Misc/MilkDrops/index.html

http://www.rit.edu/~andpph/exhibit-7.html

http://wvs.topleftpixel.com/archives/photos_macro/040312_509.shtml


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks !!

That's perfect.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Google is your friend!


----------

